# Costa Rica Christmas



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fished at Los Suenos just before Christmas with Captain Dana Thomas abourd the "Hoo's Your DADDY".

Had a great 2 days, releasing 10 sails and catching 2 tuna's and 3 dorado. My son has had the elusive Blue Marlin slip through his hands now for the 3rd time losing 2 on this trip with one 30 feet from the boat.

I highly recommend Capt Dana and his crew about the "Hoo's your Daddy" if you are headed that way. 

Here is our first attempt at a video of some of the action while we were there.

http://youtu.be/gbJwuREOPq0


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good video


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Great video*

Great video guys, did you use a gopro camera for that.


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

yes

we used the Go pro HD 2 

we used a telescoping camera pod which folds up so we could put it in our luggage for travel


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet video.
Beautiful water & massive sails.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------

